# gfci in locker room



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

The code section says, "Locker rooms with associated showering facilities."

Is the weight room considered a locker room? I would imagine not, but I'd run it by the AHJ.

There's no exceptions for certain heights or anything like that.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

A weight room is not a locker room, IMO


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If gfci's are required then a single outlet will not comply.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

All they are gonna plug in is tv's radios fans and their phones. Not locker room in my opinion either. Very different places.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Gfi breaker? Or the slimmer GFCIs from leviton? 
Just 2 thoughts


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

sorry i mis named the rooms needing outlets..it is a locker room and the outlets will be above the lockers for t.v. s ...there are no showers on that side of the gym and restrooms are down the hall.....no water anywhere close.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

locker room = gfci

no showers run it by AHJ


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

zen said:


> sorry i mis named the rooms needing outlets..it is a locker room and the outlets will be above the lockers for t.v. s ...there are no showers on that side of the gym and restrooms are down the hall.....no water anywhere close.


No gfci's necessary


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

nolabama said:


> locker room = gfci
> 
> no showers run it by AHJ





erics37 said:


> *The code section says, "Locker rooms with associated showering facilities."*
> 
> Is the weight room considered a locker room? I would imagine not, but I'd run it by the AHJ.
> 
> There's no exceptions for certain heights or anything like that.





Dennis Alwon said:


> No gfci's necessary


:thumbup:


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

what does ahj stand for?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

zen said:


> what does ahj stand for?


authority having jurisdiction- this could be the inspector or someone above him/her


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

No water- no GFCI


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

IF it ends up that you need a GFCI, use a GFCI breaker


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

nolabama said:


> locker room = gfci
> 
> no showers, *run it by the AHJ's nose*!


Fixed it for you!:laughing:


----------

